# Desert Safari



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

On the strength of last night's successful Iftar organised by our lovely Pammy, I thought I'd put up a post for a desert safari, again a MooSavings promotion. 


*Enjoy the charm and cherish the memories of the Desert wind and sands! Pay only AED 99 instead of AED 250 for a delicious Unlimited Arabic Dinner Buffet including all soft drinks and beverages, Desert Safari, Dune Bashing, Camel riding, henna Painting, Hubbly Bubbly Sheesha, Tanura Arabic Dance and a luxurious joyful time in the 3rd Biggest and Best CAMP in UAE! Experience real Arabic traditions along with a delectable dinner and Dune Bashing with 2010-2011 Land Cruisers.* 


I thought I'd take advantage of this during the shorter working hours of Ramadan and intend to participate on Wednesday, 24 August as I have a visitor staying with me that week. So if anyone wishes to join us on that date you're more than welcome


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw that deal too! the good thing is that the vouchers are valid till October 15th. So people can do it when is a bit cooler The downside though is that NO belly dance is allowed whatsoever during Ramadan :-(


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha that don't really bother me ;-)

Yes, I agree better to participate during the cooler weather but with the trip starting @16:00 means that during Ramadan I can be available during working week otherwise would have to book of a weekend.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I'm flying home the next day (yah!) for a short visit so will be hard pressed to make it....maybe next time as sounds like fun


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

5herry said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm flying home the next day (yah!) for a short visit so will be hard pressed to make it....maybe next time as sounds like fun


Aww that's a shame, just thought it would be nice if we all got together again. Anyhoos have a brill time back home. Bring us back some Warburton's bread please


----------

